# Made "The Fisherman"



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Made it into this months edition of "The Fisherman"....NJ/Del. Bay edition....thats'a me fabbing a Viking HardTop Support......I feel all glamorous! LOL! 

Git'r done!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

nice work. Congrats!!!:beer:


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Your work speaks for itself!!!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Way to go dude! :beer:


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*you don't need*

promotionals....your work promotes itself bro.

And I mean that from the bottom of my bait cooler!

SC


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

sandcruiser said:


> promotionals....your work promotes itself bro.
> 
> And I mean that from the bottom of my bait cooler!
> 
> SC


Thanks Bro!!! Ya humble me!!!


Git'r done!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Mike*

Congrats.....Way to go.


----------

